# Louisiana



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about moving to Louisiana. I lived there for about 5 years during my teens and haven't been back for 40 years. The area I knew was the Lafayette - Breaux Bridge - New Iberia area. I still have some cousins in the area.

For anyone familiar with Louisiana, what is it like now? I read that meth had gotten bad. How about crime in general? Not New Orleans or Baton Rouge, but Acadiana?

I've got more questions but I'll post them later.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Meth is a nationwide problem pretty well designated to the very small towns with little to no law enforcement or the slums................neither of which I picture you living in. I have been a resident of Louisiana for 54 years. I have a lot of family in Lafayette, Opelousas, Duson, Breaux Bridge(Acadiana Parish) and all are doing well, love their community and love the schools.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Visit. often. The small city close by is known for crime and drugs. I have never had a problem. I don't go looking for it, keep my life clean, pick good people as friends, and stay away from certain neighborhoods. The city is a great fit for me. I have encountered the friendliest people and I would have missed out if I had been scared away.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Lafayette and Houma are thriving; so are a lot of the little towns in Acadiana. You might want to visit? OP- you said no to the cities, and you are right as BR is a lot rougher than 20 years ago.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ldc said:


> Lafayette and Houma are thriving; so are a lot of the little towns in Acadiana. You might want to visit? OP- you said no to the cities, and you are right as BR is a lot rougher than 20 years ago.


I'm retired, so won't be looking for a job. Just want a small house in a comfortable town or small city.

I hope to head down in Jan-Feb. Plan to spend a week or 2 at Grand Isle if the weather isn't bad. Then to Lake Fausse Pointe for a week, maybe Evangeline Park in St Martinville.

That way I can check out the towns in those areas. Maybe get an agent to show me a few houses.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

My stomping grounds is everywhere between New Orleans and the Gulf of Mexico. I wanted soooo bad to move back home, but the insurance rates (for everything) are some of the highest in the country which is understandable, considering how costly the hurricanes have been in the past decade. 

Thanks to the oil industry and the Corps of Engineers being such cozy bedfellows, their work has riddled the marshlands and coastal areas with too many canals and pipelines. Because of this weakened landmass, the Gulf of Mexico is eating Louisiana alive to the tune of... (I forget how many acres a year, but it is a lot.)

My brother used to be able to jump in his pirogue and go in and out of the marshes and swamps blindfolded...he knew it all like the back of his hand. 

Not anymore. Land is vanishing faster than he can keep up with. In some places, a person can get lost in their own backyard now.

Without the protective barrier of intact land, hurricanes take more than their usual share, too.

Property ain't what it used to be... In fact, State Farm is no longer writing new policies in South Louisiana.

Before you buy, be sure to get a few insurance quotes...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> My stomping grounds is everywhere between New Orleans and the Gulf of Mexico. I wanted soooo bad to move back home, but the insurance rates (for everything) is some of the highest in the country which is understandable, considering how costly the hurricanes have been in the past decade.
> 
> Thanks to the oil industry and the Corps of Engineers being such cozy bedfellows, their work has riddled the marshlands and coastal areas with too many canals and pipelines. Because of this weakened landmass, the Gulf of Mexico is eating Louisiana alive to the tune of... (I forget how many acres a year, but it is a lot.)
> 
> ...


I'll probably be at least 50 miles from the gulf. As long as I can drive there in a couple of hours, that's close enough.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You might want to be 75 miles north of the Gulf. Camille caused a LOT of damage even 50 miles north, leveled acres of trees like some giant had gone through there with a scythe.

Mon


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

All I know about Louisiana is that they have the second lowest property taxes in the nation ( behind Hawaii ). That alone makes it worth consideration. Of course, I'm a northman by blood so I would probably melt if I tried living there.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Oldshep said:


> All I know about Louisiana is that they have the second lowest property taxes in the nation ( behind Hawaii ). That alone makes it worth consideration. Of course, I'm a northman by blood so I would probably melt if I tried living there.


They make up for it with high local sales tax.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> They make up for it with high local sales tax.


Thats the way it should be. As a homesteader I don't consume much beyond what I produce on the farm. I can avoid alot of sales tax. I can't avoid a property tax. Plus the tax on property that I already bought and supposedly own chaffs me.:flame:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived in Lake Charles and worked in Lafayette for a few years.
I've somewhat kept in touch with a couple of people and I don't know that I would want to move back there anytime soon.

Of course, I never liked the humidity or the mosquitoes. I'm much more likely to retire to New Mexico.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jade1096 said:


> I lived in Lake Charles and worked in Lafayette for a few years.
> I've somewhat kept in touch with a couple of people and I don't know that I would want to move back there anytime soon.
> 
> Of course, I never liked the humidity or the mosquitoes. I'm much more likely to retire to New Mexico.


Not a lot of fresh seafood in NM.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Louisiana is on my bucket list. I've met some beautiful people when they have the festivals up here in Halifax and the food is wonderful. that is the first time I tasted jambalya(sp?) and the music. I could sit and listen to it for hours. I have an acadian friend who goes down every year and wants me to go this time. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Louisiana and Mardi gras are awesome to visit and the food is wonderful, but the heat and humidity just kill me.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> Louisiana and Mardi gras are awesome to visit and the food is wonderful, but the heat and humidity just kill me.


I could stay where I am and go south for the winter or move to the south and go north for the summer. I've decided I'd rather live in the South from about October to May and then spend the summer traveling.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jade1096 said:


> I lived in Lake Charles and worked in Lafayette for a few years.
> I've somewhat kept in touch with a couple of people and I don't know that I would want to move back there anytime soon.
> 
> Of course, I never liked the humidity or the mosquitoes. I'm much more likely to retire to New Mexico.


I lived in western NY until I was 12 and summers I was covered with mosquito bites. I don't remember mosquitoes being a big problem in Louisiana.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I need to down size anyway. I have almost 4 acres and spend too much time cutting grass and trimming trees. While some amount of yard work is enjoyable, 5-10 hours a week is too much.

I want a small house with a small yard. I'd like to have a few dwarf citrus trees, covered bar-b-q, screened porch, little or no grass. A town where there is a farmer's market, local seafood market, and butcher shop close by. Also somewhere with easy access to fishing, shrimping, crabbing, and crawfishing. A big box hardware store would also be a plus. A university with free or discounted tuition for seniors. A decent gym.

Beach within 2 hours drive. Large(r) city within an hour drive. Preferably not on interstate, but within 45 minute drive. 

I'm leaning towards New Iberia. Population around 30,000, sub-tropical climate, Cajun culture, on Bayou Teche, centrally located.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Not a lot of fresh seafood in NM.



No...but they got green chile!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jade1096 said:


> No...but they got green chile!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm leaning towards New Iberia. Population around 30,000, sub-tropical climate, Cajun culture, on Bayou Teche, centrally located.


Good pick! I think the crime rate will be much lower than the New Orleans environs (which includes anywhere between there and the coastal marshes and swamps).

I'm looking forward to reading your observations about New Iberia. I think you will love it! The people are friendly and the food is AWESOME. But you are still within reach of hurrricane nastiness. Be sure to study topo maps, surveys, etc. to make sure you are not in a flood plain, etc. 

Best Wishes, brah.


.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

We have millions of mosquitoes in South LA...the kind with tropical diseases, too!!! Also, food is taxed here. You might want to look at Pontchatoula...has the things on your wish list. And a strawberry festival!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ldc said:


> We have millions of mosquitoes in South LA...the kind with tropical diseases, too!!! Also, food is taxed here. You might want to look at Pontchatoula...has the things on your wish list. And a strawberry festival!


By food, do you mean restaurants or groceries. The LA web site says groceries aren't taxed.

I want to be in Cajun country. I spent my teen years in Breaux Bridge and still have relatives there and New Iberia, etc. Hopefully I can hook up with old high school friends who can show me around.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

MoonRiver........I hope you will continue to post about your journey to LA. It's exciting to watch!!!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> MoonRiver........I hope you will continue to post about your journey to LA. It's exciting to watch!!!


It's going to be like watching paint dry. Actually, it is going to be watching paint dry.

I want to paint the entire inside of my house and replace bathroom floor. Maybe kitchen floor too if I can get that motivated. Then the outside is starting to peel, so I need to repaint outside. Most of the house is brick, so the only problem is I have to work from a ladder with no real good place to anchor it. I still have some brickwork to do before it get's cold.

Prune all the berries, fruit trees, grapes, etc, so the back lot looks good. Trim trees, mulch, caulk, etc. And lots more stuff. I want to get top dollar, so I have a lot of work to do before I can put the house on the market. I'm hoping April or May.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Moon, I did the same thing!!!!

You can do this!!!


----------



## mattwahl28 (May 13, 2016)

Lake Charles and Westlake have outgrown themselves. The infrastructure , schools and civil service departments can't keep up with the growth. I have moved my family a little further north and rural to escape the onslaught of people and industry. 

Good for jobs and sellers of real estate though.


----------

